# My Pen Drive Is Not Detected By My Pc



## anand_30232 (Jul 19, 2007)

actually my pen drive was working properly
but after i pluged it in my friends pc it is not at all working
now it is not detected by my pc 
HOW TO CHECK WEATHER IT IS ALIVE OR DEAD??????????????
PLS HELP ME TO CHECK IT 

ITS BRAND IS : verbatim 
ITS SIZE IS : 1GB


IS THIS A PROBLEM OF VIRUS


----------



## sfedder (Jul 18, 2007)

was it working when you plugged it into the friend's pc? what are the symptoms when you plug it into your pc? Does the drive show up in my computer? Does the "Safely Remove Hardware" icon appear in the System Tray (lower right hand corner of the windows toolbar)? When you click that icon, a list of drives should appear - does your stick type show up there?

Sometimes in XP you have to assign a drive to the stick, especially if a drive had been previously assigned and then used by some other device. Go to the administrative tools in the control panel and open Computer Management. See if the drive shows up in the Disk Management section and if so, is a drive letter assigned. If not, right-click on the drive partition and click on "Change Drive Letter and Paths..." from the popup menu that appears. Assign a drive letter in the dialog box and it should then show up in My Computer...

Hope this helps


----------



## dkdeepak0 (Aug 27, 2009)

anand_30232 said:


> actually my pen drive was working properly
> but after i pluged it in my friends pc it is not at all working
> now it is not detected by my pc
> HOW TO CHECK WEATHER IT IS ALIVE OR DEAD??????????????
> ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you use Safely Remove Hardware before removing the drive from your friend's PC.


----------

